# Career change- carpentry



## Jhar89 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all
New to these forums so don't know if this is the right place but I'll give it a shot.
I'm 27 and have been working in a relatively dead end job for the last few years. Need to get out and get into something solid that I'll hope I'd enjoy... managed to get the odd bit of weekend work for a carpenter (friend of a friend) and have decided this is something I'd like to pursue. I'm obviously relatively unskilled/inexperienced in the trade but have enrolled onto a level 2 city and guilds carpentry diploma. My main question really is where to get started? The course isn't until October and is weekends however I'd like to try and pick up some work before then. My biggest problem is, due to my age I can't really afford an apprentices wage so am trying to get regular weekend work to begin with. I would just like to know people's opinions on this and the best way for me to go about getting into the trade and a new career. I don't expect lots of money but living on my own my bills need to be covered. Sorry for the long post, any help would my much appreciated! Cheers, James


----------



## MOC (Mar 14, 2017)

Not sure your complete situation. But my assistant is about 30 and been with me for 2 years. He's making $16 an hour now started at $15 and supports himself his girl and a little one. He has the drive to be successful no matter what. Always asking for and getting extra hours. 

Even if the wage starts out low, bust your ass and get all the overtime you can. You'll learn alot and move up quickly if you get with the right company. Good luck man!!


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree, you need to pursue this full time and find a position with a good company that will train you to become an excellent carpenter. If you ever feel stifled or underpaid at your position make a move. 

Good men are hard to find. All my men own homes, have families, health insurance, retirement, etc...


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You gotta start at the bottom. Just the way it is. You will struggle, you will get ripped off a few times, you will meet great people and scumbags alike. You also will make good steady money and then suddenly have no work at all. It's a lifestyle more than a job.

If you stick with it though, it can be a very satisfying way to make a living. It is never easy though.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

My story: about 30 years ago after successfully finishing 4 years of college in 5 years I went to work for a residential GC. We did mostly additions and remodeling. We did frame to finish.i.e. Frame, roof, replacement windows, decks, siding(a lot of vinyl), kitchens, baths, finish, etc. It was awesome training. I was totally into it. I went to the local trade college and bought the framing, concrete, finish textbooks they used to teach the kids. I studied those at night. If we were going to be framing that week I studied framing. Etc. After 3 years I took a 12 hour prep course for the CSL tests Took the unrestricted CSL exam, passed and got my builders licenses. I also went and got a City license which was an oral exam. I would recommend a similar approach if you want to learn everything. Wages are different from area to area. Around here if you can continuously convert Oxygen into carbon Dioxide you make $15/hour. Best of luck. 

P.s. some of this is going to be based on what brain God blessed you. Some people get it and some people don't. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

